# Work issue board?



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Can I have access to the work issues board please? Or can someone point me in the direction of who to ask for access?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have asked for you to be given permission you should be able to see it by the end of weekend.

Axx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Done


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thankyou   
Long winded post written and posted


----------

